# Looking for old schoolmates of Capt Doros Loizou (Cyprus)



## Chris Loizou (Sep 1, 2009)

*Looking for old Warsash schoolmates of Capt Doros Loizou (Cyprus)*

Dear all,

I am Chris Loizou, the son of Capt Doros Loizou and brother of Capt Tony Loizou (both did their tickets at the School of Nav - Warsash).

I am looking for old schoolmates of my father who was at the school of Nav in the late 50's and through to the late 60's.

Some names that we are trying to hunt down are:

Capt. Tilemachos Maratos
Makos Kousvelaris
XXXX Kalomiros (father cannot remember the first name)...
Costas Dedes
David Dunn...

More welcome from that era...

Chris


----------



## solent (Jun 23, 2009)

Chris Loizou said:


> Dear all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone remember Petros Kotronis, circa the same time ?


----------



## babara (Jun 5, 2011)

chris i am also looking for someone his name is philippe gobran he worked for livanos brothers in 1979 please if u have any info i will be grateful thanks babara ))))))


----------



## babara (Jun 5, 2011)

philippe was a telex operator.....radio officer thank you so much ,babara))))


----------



## Martin Howse (Mar 17, 2009)

We lived opposite them in Sarisbury Green in 1968 . I was up for Masters and Doros was studying for Extras . We have some photos of us all at that time.


----------



## Martin Howse (Mar 17, 2009)

We live opposite your parents in 1968 . I was studying for Masters and Doros was doing his extras. Love to get in touch agsin . Martin Howse


----------



## Chris Loizou (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi Martin, thanks for posting. Can we share emails pls as it would be great to get some info about that time.

Chris


----------



## cheddarnibbles (Feb 12, 2005)

I was in the same cabin (P6) as Costas Dedes and have never forgotten that 'Gentle Giant' Kousvelaris but have no idea what became of them after leaving Warsash in 1958.


----------

